# Best Riding Instructor/School in Manchester?



## Bambi2708 (1 May 2018)

Hi everyone, i've been on the hunt for the perfect riding instructor/riding school for a while now. I'm an intermediate rider but want more than just a lesson of going round in a circle and feeling like im learning nothing from it. I find a lot of schools cater for beginners - so looking for one that has horses for riders that can ride but are looking to improve and strengthen their riding. I want to finish a lesson and feel my riding has improved and for my confidence to be sky high!

I'm really desperate to improve my riding in every aspect! If anyone could recommend me certain riding schools, instructors at a school or even a horse they've had a lesson on in the Manchester area i would really appreciate it!

Mainly looking to perfect my flatwork before moving onto jumping schooling.


So far i really enjoyed my lesson and felt the knowledge at Cheshire Riding School was the best so far! However it is a long drive away from mine so something closer to that standard would be perfect!!! 

Please leave any recommendations below


----------



## Rusty Rider (3 June 2018)

Hi! Im in the same boat, and have tried a few so heres my tupence:

- Glen Jakes, near Stockport : avoid at all costs. Everything was terrible, from the unqualified teenage «*instructor*» to the crapy, tiny outdoor arena (no indoor option available) not to mention the sad looking horses, although I cant blame them for having given up.

North Cheshire: about 15 min. from manchester city centre. A really good option, although there is a rather limited number of riding school horses (only an issue if, like me, you are tall and, erm, not super skinny). Lessons were always limited to a reasonable number of riders but theres only two slots for adults, and everyone above 20 seems to get lumped together regardless of level, so dont expect quick progress... The instructor did her best to make it interesting for everyone, and provide a lot of feedback, so not a bad option by far. Last ride there 2 years ago so things might have changed.

John Shaw Equestrian: near North Cheshire, accessible by bus easily. I had high hopes based on their website and reputation. Turns out lessons with 10 riders in the 30x30 manège are standard, regardless of the weather - we were boiling in there this week end, but the outdoor arenas are for the liveries... They have a lot of riding school horses who all look decent enough, but you wont get much out of a lesson with that many people in. Their private lessons are only ran during weekdays (9-5) so not an option for me unfortunately, but might work out for you.

I hope this helps a bit, keep me updated with your search as Im still hoping to find the perfect place too!


----------



## Bambi2708 (18 June 2018)

Thanks for your reply and sorry for taking so long with mine!

Thanks for your info, i agree with john shaw... i booked a lesson with them, turned up but noone knew i was coming which was unsettling, the horse was beautiful and looked the part, but i couldn't get her into 1 stride of canter, overall was a very frustrating lesson and i didn't return.

I will try north cheshire! I have been meaning to but havent found much info on the place

I would recommend for you to try cheshire riding school, based south cheshire. It is quite a drive away from me and is the reason why i haven't yet returned.. however the lesson was really great, horse didn't put a foot wrong felt safe but forward.. no kicking or whipping and the instructor was great! She really pushed me out my comfort zone and went back to basics of my position etc... the only lesson ive truely had where ive walked away and learnt new things and couldn't wait to get back on!

Carrington was also good, but no where near the standard of cheshire.  My advice, go on a week night as weekends are mad... seems they book as much in as possible.  

I would also say avoid ryders, i had high expectations but was very very dissapointed!

Also theres ashton hall where i used to ride every week back in the day and loved it, its especially great if youre into show jumping. I returned twice this year and it seemed it had gone down hill, but is worth another chance.

Hope this helps.....


----------



## Caracarrie (24 June 2018)

Bambi2708 said:



			Thanks for your reply and sorry for taking so long with mine!

Thanks for your info, i agree with john shaw... i booked a lesson with them, turned up but noone knew i was coming which was unsettling, the horse was beautiful and looked the part, but i couldn't get her into 1 stride of canter, overall was a very frustrating lesson and i didn't return.

I will try north cheshire! I have been meaning to but havent found much info on the place

I would recommend for you to try cheshire riding school, based south cheshire. It is quite a drive away from me and is the reason why i haven't yet returned.. however the lesson was really great, horse didn't put a foot wrong felt safe but forward.. no kicking or whipping and the instructor was great! She really pushed me out my comfort zone and went back to basics of my position etc... the only lesson ive truely had where ive walked away and learnt new things and couldn't wait to get back on!

Carrington was also good, but no where near the standard of cheshire.  My advice, go on a week night as weekends are mad... seems they book as much in as possible.  

I would also say avoid ryders, i had high expectations but was very very dissapointed!

Also theres ashton hall where i used to ride every week back in the day and loved it, its especially great if youre into show jumping. I returned twice this year and it seemed it had gone down hill, but is worth another chance.

Hope this helps.....
		
Click to expand...

A good few years back I took my mare down to Ashton Hall to meet up with some friends for a show there. I was APPALLED at the state of the yard and the horses and tack. Several had a shoe missing, most of the tack didn't fit the animals and the stables were disgusting.  The owners showjumpers got everything and the school animals, next to nothing.  Many of them were considerably underweight.  I used to drive past their grazing every day on my way to work and the massively overgrazed fields were a forest of buttercups followed by a forest of ragwort a few weeks later.  I know people who liveried there, and you had to buy all the bedding etc from the yard and full liveries were rationed to two bales of shavings a week.  Bargepole!.


----------



## Bambi2708 (25 June 2018)

I rode at Ashton Hall 5-6 years ago every week and at that time it was great and i had no complaints... the yard was always immaculate, although it seems it has gone down hill over the years for whatever reason, its a shame because the facilities are good and they had good, forward horses, although when i rode again there this summer they'd sold all the horses i mentioned i used to ride and wasn't impressed with the two i had lessons on - although they weren't underweight and the yard was super tidy, the instructor wasn't interested in my lesson and more bothered about things going on in the yard.
It seem's it really is a struggle to find a really good riding school without having to drive half an hour away!


----------



## Caracarrie (26 June 2018)

Bambi2708 said:



			I rode at Ashton Hall 5-6 years ago every week and at that time it was great and i had no complaints... the yard was always immaculate, although it seems it has gone down hill over the years for whatever reason, its a shame because the facilities are good and they had good, forward horses, although when i rode again there this summer they'd sold all the horses i mentioned i used to ride and wasn't impressed with the two i had lessons on - although they weren't underweight and the yard was super tidy, the instructor wasn't interested in my lesson and more bothered about things going on in the yard.
It seem's it really is a struggle to find a really good riding school without having to drive half an hour away!
		
Click to expand...

Of course, things change and like human schools, riding schools can go up and down according to the quality of the staff.  My experience was at least 10 years ago, probably nearer 15.  You are right, it could be a good place but as with many yards in suburbia, they have too many horses for the amount of land for a start.


----------



## Ambers Echo (26 June 2018)

Hargate Hill is very good. A group of us were able to all be mounted on horses that could readily jump a 3 foot course of jumps in preparation for the BHS ridden exams. Lovely facilities and lovely horses. Though that was about 10 years ago!

http://www.hargatehill.com/riding-school/


----------



## Fifikins (23 December 2018)

Wythenshawe park is fantastic. Caring instructors and the horses are so well looked after!


----------

